# Dougie's first groom



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Very happy and relieved the groomers have made a lovely job of Dougie's first groom. He was apparently a very good boy too, sounds like he was better behaved for them, I can't get a comb near him!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! very sweet!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What a handsome chappy - is his name pronounced 'Duggy' or 'Doogy'? (Just so I say it right in my head when I'm reading)


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

He looks so smart and happy! Poppy's first groom is tomorrow.... eek!


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

It's Duggy, I'm Scottish so thought as us Scots like to say Dug instead of Dog it was perfect! He's in a huff with me now I think? He isn't himself, definitely trying to steal anything he's not allowed and won't come back in from the garden like he usually does when called. Anyone else experienced this, when will he forgive me?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

MY Dougie has grown! Where did that teenie tiny little puppy go? Now he is a handsome chap with attitude 
He looks lovely. 
The not coming in from the garden is a great game. Don't take it personally, this time of year they'd much rather be outside getting up to mischief. Keep some super tasty treats by the back door preferably is a little tin so the treats make a noise when you shake it.
First off when he is in the house give the tin a rattle and when he comes to investigate open it up and give him one (don't say anything except maybe 'oh yum yum' in a gentle but excited voice. After a couple of times of this he'll know that rattling tin = yummy tasty treat (dried fish work brilliantly for my dogs)
When he is in the garden stand inside the back door and rattle the tin. If he comes just open the tin and give him a treat. Don't call him, just rattle. If he ignores the rattle, shut the door (him outside and walk away from it) after a couple of minutes go open the door and rattle.
When training like this, don't immediately shut him in if he comes - let him go back out.
When he is coming to the rattle - add his name and come once he is already on the way.
If you stand at the back door shouting 'Dougie come' and the little toe rag doesn't come he has just learnt not to bother coming when you call


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow little Dougie sure has grown He's still cute as ever and I still want to steal him


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

he is a sweetie and he has had a good groom, we had a long line when Dudley was younger so whenever he went through a stage of not coming in we only let him out with the line attached.


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

I have been doing all those things, although good point about not shutting him in when he finally comes, didn't think of that! He seems back to normal today, all is forgiven! Did resort to long line yesterday. He is certainly growing up fast and still such a good boy. Saw Poppy's pictures, very cute! Hope she didn't go in a huff too?


----------



## akafudge (Mar 28, 2014)

Dougie is such a gorgeous boy


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

That's a great groom.


----------



## el-clark (Oct 7, 2013)

Thought I'd add the groomers pictures too!


----------

